# How cold is too cold?



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

After I give my dogs a bath I quickly towel dry them off and then send them out the back door to dry off more outside. Then, I let them back in to finish with a blow dry and a good brushing and trim. My question is, with the weather turning colder, how cold is too cold to safely do this? In the years past (when I only had one dog) I would take her to the groomer any time it was below 60 degrees or so. Now that I have two dogs and twice the groomer expense I would like to take them as little as possible, but I also don't want them to get too cold. My husband thinks that these dogs were made to be in the water during colder months and that his friends lab retrieves game from the lake when it is 30 degrees with no problems at all. I think he is crazy for doing this, but I'm no expert on the subject. What do you think?


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Harley has been out in -30 to -35 degree's celsius weather playing in the snow with me many times. His body gets so warm out in the snow that he actually has ice frozen to his coat.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I take it that Harley was not dripping wet though? I know that dogs can take much colder temperatures, but I want to know what is safe for them to dry off at (anything above freezing)?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't send a wet dog outside in cold weather to dry. I don't know if they would get frostbite, but it can't be too good for their skin. Even if you are taking your dog hunting in November with you, the temps generally aren't too much below freezing. Otherwise the ponds would be frozen over, right?  

Besides I'm not sure how dry they would get (they might get icicles). Plus, because most houses have the furnace going, your dog will dry faster inside. 

I give my guy fewer baths in winter for this reason. And towel dry as much as possible. If your dog has a good coat, he will dry pretty fast. Within 2 hours.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Megora said:


> I wouldn't send a wet dog outside in cold weather to dry. I don't know if they would get frostbite, but it can't be too good for their skin. Even if you are taking your dog hunting in November with you, the temps generally aren't too much below freezing. Otherwise the ponds would be frozen over, right?
> 
> Besides I'm not sure how dry they would get (they might get icicles). Plus, because most houses have the furnace going, your dog will dry faster inside.
> 
> I give my guy fewer baths in winter for this reason. And towel dry as much as possible. If your dog has a good coat, he will dry pretty fast. Within 2 hours.


Right. But how cold is too cold?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Today it is 49 degrees, sunny, and no wind. I think it is cold out, but would it be too cold for a wet dog? I'm thinking about giving them each a bath and then sending them out to play and dry off. Good idea or not?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't send them outside to dry, especially this time of year. We invested in a good dog dryer, which dries them about a hundred times faster than a regular blow dryer and is much better for their coat since it's temperature controlled for a dog. They are about 85% dry after about 10 minutes with the dog dryer.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

heartofgold said:


> I take it that Harley was not dripping wet though? I know that dogs can take much colder temperatures, but I want to know what is safe for them to dry off at (anything above freezing)?


My dogs went to the park with me last night (-6 degree's celsisus). They both bolted for the friggen creek and went for a quick swim (GAHHH). They didn't die, but didn't exactly dry out because when they were in the car the ice melted.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember reading years ago, that when you give a great pyrenees a bath in the winter, not to let him outside for 24 hours, even if he appears dry. A great pyrenees can handle temperatures much lower than a golden retreiver. I have always kept this in the back of my mind, and only let them outside to go to the bathroom in the winter after a bath.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It really depends on what kind of day it is, even beyond the temperature. Last Sunday was 14 degrees Celcius and HOT. Sun was shining, no wind, and I was outside hanging out in jeans and a t-shirt. I would have washed Ranger outside that day had I thought about it. Yesterday was 14 degrees Celcius...but it was cloudy and there was a nip to the wind. I was cool outside in jeans and a sweater. I definitely would NOT have bathed Ranger outside, or let him outside to dry, as he would have been cold. 

It's not worth risking my dog's comfort or health to send him outside to dry off after a bath (or bathe him outside in my case). One time after he rolled in something on a walk, I brought him back and quickly hosed down the offending area, then hustled him inside, wrapped him in a few towels and turned on the fireplace for him to dry off.

If you're even questioning it, I'd say to err on the side of safety and let him dry off inside. Get him used to the hair dryer, towel dry him thoroughly, then wrap a warm towel around him and give him a bone in a non-drafty area and he'll be dry before you know it.

ETA: 14 C is 57.2 F


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

It ended up getting to 59 degrees and the sun is shining so I just gave the dogs a bath. It was their last bath at home for the season. I was outside brushing them and I was comfortable in a tank top and sweatpants. They dried off right away and they were going crazy playing so I'm sure no hard was done. Afterall our home is set at 68 degress with no sunshine to count for. I guess I'll keep my 60 degree rule and take them to the groomers after that. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> I remember reading years ago, that when you give a great pyrenees a bath in the winter, not to let him outside for 24 hours, even if he appears dry. A great pyrenees can handle temperatures much lower than a golden retreiver. I have always kept this in the back of my mind, and only let them outside to go to the bathroom in the winter after a bath.


I agree with this....  

I don't keep my guys outside for long periods of time anyway (no fencing), but in winter, I make a point of keeping them inside until their undercoat is mostly dry. That usually happens in 2-3 hours. They can do quick runs out for potty, but I rush them back inside.

The limit to hanging around outside sopping wet would be 42-45 degrees. At that point it is still somewhat balmy feeling for the dogs and they won't get too cold. Especially if the sun is out. <- And for me, hanging around outside probably would be going for walks. If the dogs are loose, they go hunting for deer poop to roll in just to spite me.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I tend tos ide with your husband on this. I take Amber swimming all year round both indoor at a doggie pool and outdoor three times a week at the resevoir. Last year we swam through winter storm with most of the lake frozen over and with her getting out and her hair freezing stiff within three minutes. Only once have I ever seen her shiver which we immediately went to the truck to dry off and warm up. Even in the deep powder snow her fur would get completely frozzen from her body heat melting it and then refreezing her fur solid. I agree that these dogs were bred to handle very cold water and then able to sit quietly at the hunters side waiting to swim and retrieve again. Amber lives to swim but mostly lives tos wim in COLD weather and water. They have a MUCH higher pain tolerance then we do and a much higher core body temp, not to mention the coats so I certainly would have no problem allowing my dog to be outside in cold wet weather.


----------

